# My latest commission build



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

The customer wants this table exactly like shown only instead of 23" deep he wants it 30" deep. 
That's 20 2×4's glued up.

Gluing up 20 2×4's is like herding cats.

I'm running each board through the planer and getting it square, then I'm gluing up three at a time and planing them down again. So far I've glued up 6 and am waiting for the glue to dry so I can get those last two done. Using every clamp in the shop on this one but it's coming along well. Everything is flat and true.

I had the 1" steel frame made at a local fence company. This table is going to weigh over 300 lbs.

I plan to distress it with various sized dents, some fake checks, and a few worm holes. Then a combo of different stains along with some vinegar and steel wool.

Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Russel,
I was thinking glue 5 at a time; run all 4 chunks through the planer before gluing the 4 pieces together.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

mrjinx007, I thought it might be easier on me and the planer if I kept it at three.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Russ 
Congrats on the job. One way to get a distressed top is to put it on a street of drive way that has gravel or pebbles and walk on it. This one of Charles Neil's techniques.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Jim. I saw a video of a guy that took a hammer handle and put a loop of heavy rounded smooth chain on it, then he put a few different size nuts and bolts through the chains links and used that to create a random pattern. The 2×4s are on end so the grain withstands the planer a little better than face grain tends to do. So the natural distress you get from working Fir and other soft woods is minimized and you end up having to do a little art work. 
I'd be more interested in how Charles could get the look of the wood, but I don't suppose he has to succumb to this fad of distressing everything. He does just fine with what he does.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Russ
I guess it depends on how much distressing you want as to what technique you use. If I remember right Charles has done furniture with the distressed look.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Jim, I want the stain I use to be a bit grey. I was considering using vinegar and steel wool first then a darker stain covered by a lighter stain and sanded so they both show through randomly. I'm going to have to do some experimenting.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's two of my top tips for making a new piece of pine look old. As well the dents you put in, (I like the Charles Bronson Deathwish approach - nuts and bolts in a sock and haze it) add some judicious scrapes with the claw of a hammer. When your surface is beat up enough, wipe on a medium dark stain into the dents and scrapes, then sand off the surrounding areas back to bare before staining the whole job, adds real depth. Try it on a scrap piece first.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

What does the customer want to use it for? 
It looks decidedly a commercial, for a restaurant or similar work. Alistair


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

He wants to put it in his front room with chairs on both front and back. I guess they want to use it as a desk.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks Russell do you know my middle son is called Russell hes a doctor actually consultant in psychiatry so it will be very handy when I start to lose it big time and go slightly boo boo LOL. He keeps threatening to sign me into a home against my will LOL Alistair, have fun with you lovely project.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Russell ,

Email me.. I can help , have done a ton of this stuff, and email Scotsman , and get in touch with his son , ( sorry I just had to )


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

You may want to test the vinegar and steel wool on scraps. I'm not sure how it will work on fir. It works well on oak because it reacts with the tannins.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I have found that a big box of old, nasty hardware, mostly rusted up worthless stuff poured onto a surface from a decent height can do wonders for distressing anything wooden. Placing whatever it is I'm trying to distress in a wardrobe box with the side cut out can help contain the hardware from going everywhere.


----------

